# Upper CO River Surveys - Radium to Two Rivers



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Is it me or deoes the survey not address the significant issues.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing wild or scenic about two rivers park- I dread taking out at that place. Keeps me from using that stretch of the river

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## WildScenic UpperC (May 28, 2014)

The purpose of the survey is to understand on over-arching question “What are recreational boaters’ perceptions of their float-boating experience, given the flow rate of the section floated? “ We understand there are other issues affecting the boating experience along this section, but that is not the intent of this survey.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Hope you aren't counting on too many anglers at 8000 cfs!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Survey results:

Too little is too little
More is better...
Unless it's too much


You are welcome.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

